# id plz



## Kohran (Mar 10, 2006)

I am thinking of buying a p but dont know what serra it is...dont know how to post a pic so i was hoping someone could help me?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

How are we supposed to help you without a picture of the fish?


----------



## Kohran (Mar 10, 2006)

i was wondering if i could send the image to someone that could post it for me.. dont know how to do..sry if it was hard to understand..


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Send it to me and I will post it for you. I just PM you with the information.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Looks like a Mac to me.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

are they swedish?

i think so:


----------



## Kohran (Mar 10, 2006)

yes im from sweden and they are imported.. im going to buy them this week.. is it an agressiv species of p? anyone can tell me things that are good to know about these fish?? Thx to Coldfire for helping me with pix


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i found those p's 6 months ago. lol


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yes, this tends to be an aggressive fish. Of course, aggression depend on the individual fish; however, this is a member of the serra family which for the most part are kept solo. As seen in the different pics this fish can be housed together with other Macs, but only in a larger tank. IMO they are great looking piranha, and would be a great pick up for you.

My pleasure helping and welcome to P-Fury!


----------



## Kohran (Mar 10, 2006)

COrey are u from sweden aswell or how did u find these fellas?? so i can keep 2 of them if i got like 300 liter tank? or will they pick on eachother until one perish??


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Kohran said:


> COrey are u from sweden aswell or how did u find these fellas?? so i can keep 2 of them if i got like 300 liter tank? or will they pick on eachother until one perish??


tjena!

No im from Norway, i found them by contacting ALOT of fish stores both in norway and sweden.

keeping more than one will be risky, but you could also get lucky. imo 300 liters is not sufficient for successfull co-hab, these guys are also quite big so i would suggest getting one.
If my fish store hadnt promised me a big rhom, i would be owning one of those bastards right now..


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

those are such a nice Mac..


----------



## Kohran (Mar 10, 2006)

well im so glad just too find em in sweden, all pet stores that import odd fishes i spok to and they cant find any P exept Netteri on the lists so... very happy..would be fun to see if they could get along...might get a bigger tank then.. dont like to gamble with P...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

As been said that's a great looking Serrasalmus maculatus...







!

Considering you're not experienced on Ps i highly recommend you get a single specimen. If you want more than 1 fish you can always use a divider (plastic, glass) to keep them separated in a big tank... keep in mind you need "at least" a 55g tank (210 litres) to keep a solo specimen for life...







!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm sure you'd be please with a S. maculatus. They are a beautiful piranha that are generally known to be quite aggressive, at least that's what I've seemed to hear about them on this forum.

Let us know what you decide.








~Taylor~


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

btw does he still have all of them together?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

im still wondering how you guys could tell what species of piranha it is by just looking at the pic...

it sucks to be me...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

fish lover said:


> im still wondering how you guys could tell what species of piranha it is by just looking at the pic...
> 
> it sucks to be me...


Spend a few years hear and you'll get it at least on the most common serras. Though the whole spilo/mac arguement is probably the most confusing to me.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Def. a mac.


----------

